# Gaming Pc - Hardware inordnung ?



## Night264 (19. August 2015)

Hi, ich wollte mir ein neuen Gamer Pc zulegen und habe mir einen auf Ankermann.com zusammengestellt.

Link zum Pc:
https://www.ankermann.com/de/produc...bf45908053&c=367b7929efa6702311cce4bf45908053


Nun würde ich gerne Wissen ob in diesem Bauplan eventuell Fehler bzw. Verbesserungen zu finden sind.
Falls mir jemand helfen könnte, wäre ich Ihm/Ihr sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Das passt, hat aber einen Schönheitsfehler: die CPU ist zum Übertakten gedacht, das Mainboard aber nicht. Wenn du nicht übertaktest, wäre ein Core i5-4460 deutlich günstiger und nicht merkbar schwächer, oder du könntest auch für wenig Aufpreis einen Xeon E3-1231v3 nehmen (falls der Shop den anbietet), dann hast du core i7-Technik, die günstiger als ein echter i7 ist - der Unterschied ist nur, dass der Xeon keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und als CPU für Server vermarktet wird, der kann aber auf jedem normalen Board ebenfalls genutzt werden.

Oder falls du übertakten willst: dann lieber ein Board mit Z97-Chipsatz (steht im Namen drin) und auch einen besseren Kühler nehmen. 

Außerdem könnte es mit dem Netzteil vielleicht was knapp werden. Vlt. lieber die 450W- oder 500W-Version nehmen


----------



## Night264 (19. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte nicht vor zu Übertakten  und werde die CPU ändern, hätte aber noch eine Frage dazu.

Wenn ich ein CPU, der normalerweise für Servers genutzt wird (Xeon E3-1231v3), einbaue, würde ich dann im Gaming-Bereich oder 
auch im normalen Arbeiten mit dem Computer Nachteile bzw. Hindernisse oder anderweitiges finden, die ich im Gegensatz zu normalen
CPUs nicht hätte ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Night264 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte nicht vor zu Übertakten  und werde die CPU ändern, hätte aber noch eine Frage dazu.
> 
> Wenn ich ein CPU, der normalerweise für Servers genutzt wird (Xeon E3-1231v3), einbaue, würde ich dann im Gaming-Bereich oder
> auch im normalen Arbeiten mit dem Computer Nachteile bzw. Hindernisse oder anderweitiges finden, die ich im Gegensatz zu normalen
> CPUs nicht hätte ?


 Nein, der Xeon bzw. überhaupt die modernen Xeons sind inzwischen ganz normale core i-CPUs mit minimalen Änderungen, laufen daher auf ganz normalen Mainboards. Früher waren die viel spezialisierter, man brauchte oft auch spezielle Server-Boards, und zudem waren die Xeons eh auch noch teurer. Aber zB der Xeon E3-1231 v3 ist bis auf ganz wenige Befehlssätze, die für Gaming aber egal sind, absolut identisch zu einem normalen Core i7-4770, dabei aber 50-60€ günstiger. Er hat nur keine eigene Grafikeinheit im Gegensatz zu den Core i7, was aber egal ist, da du ja eine richtige Grafikkarte verwendest, und beim Turbo-Takt hast du 0,1GHz weniger als beim Core i7-4770, was du aber in Spielen nicht merken kannst. Da hast du dann vlt statt zB 65 FPS halt 66-67 FPS, maximal. Denn es sind im Turbo halt 3,8 vs 3,9 GHz, das sind grad mal 2,7%, was aber noch lange nicht 2,7% mehr FPS bedeutet. Denn in aktuellen Tests sieht man: selbst ein auf 4,5GHz übertakteter Core i7-4790K ist in Spielen bislang keine 5% schneller als der Xeon, d.h. dass der Mehrtakt derzeit so gut wie keine Rolle spielt, weil der Xeon für modernste Titel schon mehr als gut genug ist.

Die Frage ist eher: lohnt sich der Xeon, oder reicht ein i5-4460? Weil da auch DERZEIT nur ein kleiner Vorteil für den Xeon bzw. die Core i7 vorhanden ist, aber da Games für Konsolen vermutlich in Zukunft auch eher auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden könnten, wäre der Xeon die bessere Wahl, da der ja pro Kern 2 Threads beherrscht (wie die core i7), d.h. mit seinen vier Kernen ist er effektiv ein Acht-Kerner


----------



## Night264 (19. August 2015)

Wow, hab echt Vielen vielen Dank ! Alle Zweifel sind weg, alle Fragen beantwortet und sogar noch was dazu gelernt.
Nun kann ich beruhigt mein Pc bestellen.


Gaming-PC

Gehäuse (Case) :
Cooler Master K380 Case Window Front USB3 (BxHxT: 180x450x470mm)

CPU (Prozessor) :
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)

Mainboard :
ASUS H97M-E (Sound5.1, GLAN, USB 3.0, SATA3, M.2)

Grafikkarte (VGA Card) :
Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P)

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) :
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (F3-1600C11D-16GIS)

SSD :
Kingston SSDNow 120GB, V300 SSD SATA 6Gb/s (SV300S37A/120G)

Festplatte (HDD) :
Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)

Laufwerk (Drive) :
24x DVD-RW Writer Samsung SH-224BB Black, SATA, (SH-224BB/BESE) DVD Brenner

Netzteil (PSU) :
Be Quiet! System Power 7 BRONZE 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)

CPU Kühler (Cooler) :
CPU Cooler Silent Scythe Katana 3 (SCKTN-3000)(all Sockets)

Betriebssystem (wird incl. Treiber fertig installiert) :
Kein Betriebssystem

Cardreader intern :
Ultron UCR 75 75in1 Card Reader/Writer schwarz intern 3,5zol

ca. 1100€


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Jo, bis auf das Netzteil - das könnte etwas zu schwach sein, auch wenn die bequiet sehr effizient sind und besser als viele 500W "no names" - es hat ja auch 2x PCIe 8Pin Stecker. Aber ich würde es halt nicht garantieren wollen, dass die 400W-Version reicht, auch wenn so ein PC in der Summe nicht mehr als 320W ziehen wird.


----------



## Night264 (19. August 2015)

Ok alles klar, dann änder ich mal das Netzteil. Eine 480W-Version sollte reichen.


----------



## AliveLuffy (21. August 2015)

Jo hab mir ein ähnlichen Pc zusammengebaut. Hätte gerne ein Gamer-Pc der nicht übertaktet, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob 
alles passt von den Anschlüssen her und ob es die besten Teile für die Preisklasse sind. Mir fehlt auch noch ein Mainboard 
der max. 80€ kosten sollte und noch ein Case, der auch nicht die 80€ überschreiten sollte.
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, Vielen Dank im voraus.


Noch eine Nebenfrage: 
Gibt es ein Unterschied zwischen dem HDMi Anschluss von der Mainboard und von der Grafikkarte bei einer Benutzung ?

Gamer-PC:

Prozessor
Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3

Grafikkarte
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 SuperClocked

Arbeitsspeicher
Crucial DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Festplatte
Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB

SSD
ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB

CPU-Kühler
Scythe Katana 4

Soundkarte
ASUS Xonar DGX

DVD-Brenner
LG GH-24NS

PC-Netzteil
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W

Mainboard
Fehlt noch

Gehäuse
Fehlt noch


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

AliveLuffy schrieb:


> Jo hab mir ein ähnlichen Pc zusammengebaut. Hätte gerne ein Gamer-Pc der nicht übertaktet, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob
> alles passt von den Anschlüssen her und ob es die besten Teile für die Preisklasse sind. Mir fehlt auch noch ein Mainboard
> der max. 80€ kosten sollte und noch ein Case, der auch nicht die 80€ überschreiten sollte.
> Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, Vielen Dank im voraus.


 das passt, und als Board nimm einfach eines, wo H97 im Namen vorkommt - das passt auf jeden Fall. Gehäuse hängt davon ab, was es im Shop gibt, aber so 50-60€ ist an sich schon mehr als gut genug.

wg. HDMI: der HDMI vom Board ist für die CPU-interne eigene Grafikeinheit, wenn man die nutzt, würde die Grafikkarte GAR nicht benutzt werden. Macht also keinen Sinn, den zu nutzen, wenn du eine Grafikkarte einbaust. Und nebenbei: der Xeon hat keine Grafikeinheit, da ginge der HDMI vom Board also eh nicht 

Ach ja: Soundkarte lohnt sich nur, wenn du wirklich gute Boxen hast und diese NICHT digital mit dem PC verbindest.


----------



## AliveLuffy (21. August 2015)

Okk alles klar, danke. Stelle mir den Pc bei Alternate zusammen und das Problem ist, dass dort die billigsten 
H97 Mainboards ab 80€ sind. Könnte ich auch andere Verwenden ?


Also Soundkarten wären nur gut für Boxen ? Verbessern die nicht auch den Sound bei Kopfhörern ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

AliveLuffy schrieb:


> Okk alles klar, danke. Stelle mir den Pc bei Alternate zusammen und das Problem ist, dass dort die billigsten
> H97 Mainboards ab 80€ sind. Könnte ich auch andere Verwenden ?


 du kannst auch eines mit B85-Chipsatz nehmen, da solltest du dann aber mal die Meinungen zu den Boards lesen - wichtig wäre, dass das Board mind 1x PCIe 3.0 hat.

zB hab ich das hier auf Anhieb mal entdeckt: https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/B85M-Pro4-Mainboard/html/product/1081139?tk=7&lk=8919  da kommt die Xonar DGX oder auch ne andere PCIe-Karte dann in den untersten Slot. Oder hier https://www.alternate.de/MSI/B85-G41-PC-Mate-Mainboard/html/product/1080890?tk=7&lk=8919  kann die Karte "über" die Grafikkarte oder drunter in den jeweils kleinen Slot




> Also Soundkarten wären nur gut für Boxen ? Verbessern die nicht auch den Sound bei Kopfhörern ?


 doch, aber auch da müssen die Kopfhörer dann "ordentlich" sein, und OHNE USB. Was für welche hast du denn?


----------



## AliveLuffy (21. August 2015)

Gut dann würde ich den ASRock B85M Pro4 kaufen.


Nun ich wollte mir Kopfhörer im 50€-60€ Bereich kaufen, wären solche den gut genug ?
Also würde die Soundkarte auf der Mainboard reichen ?

Ach ja und kann ich Micro-ATX auch in ATX Gehäuse reinbauen, ohne das dann beim Einbauen
von der Grafikkarte oder anderem, es zu schwierigkeiten kommt, also z.B. nicht passt ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2015)

Das Gehäuse gibt nur die MAXIMALE Größe vor - in ATX-Gehäuse kannst du auch mATX-Boards einbauen, die sind nur etwas "kürzer" als ATX.  Auch für die Graka ist das kein Problem. Du hast bei mATX nur in der Regel weniger Slots auf dem Board als bei ATX, und manchmal auch 2x RAM statt 4x RAM.  Da mATX halt weniger Slots hat, muss man nur wg. ner Zusatzkarte aufpassen (Sound eben) - aber solange die Graka nicht den Slot verdeckt, ist es okay. Fast alle Karten sind 2 Slots "dick", d.h. sie belegen den obersten langen Slot und den direkt drunter, wobei bei manchen Boards dort genau deswegen schon sowieso gar kein Port mehr vorhanden ist. Nur wenige Karten sind sogar 3 Slots dick.  Und wenn ein kleiner Slot über der Graka ist, kann der ohnehin nicht verdeckt werden.

Sound: also, ich sag mal so: lieber mehr für die Kopfhörer ausgeben und es bei onboard-Sound lassen, vlt zu Weihnachten dann ne Soundarte wünschen, als extra wg. 50€ nochmal 30-50€ für ne Karte draufzulegen. Man hat zwar nen Unterschied, aber die Verhältnismäßigkeit passt nicht ganz.


----------



## AliveLuffy (22. August 2015)

Okk dann lass ich die Soundkarte weg und bau mir den Gamer PC hier zusammen.

Gamer-Pc
https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=ff55692ac9d09239712a465b893acb8c


Danke für alles, hat mir sehr geholfen


----------

